
Marriott turns to prefabricated rooms for quicker hotel construction - JumpCrisscross
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-prefab-20170513-story.html
======
wahern
Here's Marriott's announcement.

    
    
      http://news.marriott.com/2017/05/marriott-international-expands-modular-construction-initiative/
    

And here's their contractor's website.

    
    
      http://www.guerdonmodularbuildings.com/

